# Police Camera's?



## littletunealright (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello, I am new here.

I believe that my guerilla crop has been seen by the police. It's only four plants.
I have gone back there(with mask on) and they are untouched.
Would they set up camera's since it's such a small growing operation?

Thank you for any help 



Happytoking.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 25, 2011)

Doubtful.

What makes you think they were spotted?


----------



## littletunealright (Jun 25, 2011)

I watched two police cars, and one undercover SUV pull up and park near my patch. Three police officers in black pants and shirts got out, met up, and walked into the woods in the direction of my plants.
They weren't carrying any equipment, so i doubt they set up camera's.

I just believe they went back there because there's a large hole that had been used as a fire pit back there, and it's privated property. The hole is easily seen from above if they were in a helicopter.

Just recently, our town's police have started their seasonal weed search. Wearing green shirts with the words, "if you grow it, we will come" on them. (Assholes). 
They didn't see the weed, but the firepit probly sparked their interest.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 25, 2011)

well one of the most important rules of growing as you are, is to minimalize the traffic in the area, certainly not a good idea to have any fires or campsites near you garden. My advice would be to leave the crop alone for 2 weeks and come back. If they are still untouched, and your trail isnt trodden upon, i would say your good to go, of course this is assuming your girls can go 2 weeks without water.

 Also, if you have your own camera, might not be a bad idea to conceal it on the trail head, then you will have your own surveilence.


----------



## littletunealright (Jun 25, 2011)

I am not worried at all, but i will not take my chances. No more trips back there until harvest. We've been getting good rains this summer, so it's all good.

Do you believe they will put an officer out there in camo during harvest season?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 25, 2011)

littletunealright said:
			
		

> I am not worried at all, but i will not take my chances. No more trips back there until harvest. We've been getting good rains this summer, so it's all good.
> 
> Do you believe they will put an officer out there in camo during harvest season?



 They would have to be desperate, i would think. i like to put sticks, or a branch , or blackberry vine accross my trail, too look natural of course. If it has been moved aside, i know somone has been on my trail.


----------



## littletunealright (Jun 26, 2011)

Very true, my friend. I use branches and junk.
i guess only time will tell.

I will be completing my harvest in pitch darkness with a red tint flashlight.
Red tint is very hard to spot from far away.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 26, 2011)

do you own a dog take it a walk,,,,wot you on bout officer im just out with my pootch!!!  
bit dojie if you ask me ,,,,,but could just be for other reson[mybe shady drug deal they doin]peace [j]


----------



## littletunealright (Jun 26, 2011)

I take a pellet gun with me, tell them i'm shooting rabbits and birds.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 26, 2011)

:hubba: could alwas turn it on them!![j]


----------



## littletunealright (Jun 26, 2011)

Hell yeah, sounds like a great idea!

NOT.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 26, 2011)

:giggle: just ware a vest youl be safe!!! yeh prob bad idea,,,, i just hate police,,,,if you got an indoor grow on the go id stay away till harvest,,,,if not wot you got to lose


----------



## MrFulldankWeed (Jun 26, 2011)

the best thing i would say is set up a camera(as high as you can get it but out of site from above view and below view if you can just hide it as well as you can) and have it pointing to your trail but of course dont have it out in the open and not at the opening of your trail or if you dont wanna take the risk of them seeing the camera just watch the trail...but just because they didnt take the plant then doesnt mean they didnt see it, i dont think they can take it if its private property unless they have a warrent or something of that nature. 
Stay lit.


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2011)

littletunealright said:
			
		

> Very true, my friend. I use branches and junk.
> i guess only time will tell.
> 
> I will be completing my harvest in pitch darkness with a red tint flashlight.
> Red tint is very hard to spot from far away.




It's a "looooooong" ways till harvest. They won't post surveillance all the way to September. If it's been spotted, they will destroy them within a few days..IMO.  BUT.... don't you think leo has ready access to night vision equipment??


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 26, 2011)

IMO if they found 4 plants they wouldnt spend 1 dollar on it, they would rip them up and be done, if your plants are still there they prob dont know it, JMO, be safe.


----------



## mountain man (Jun 26, 2011)

Wearing a mask carrying a bb gun through the woods, huh?  You are just asking for trouble..........


----------



## littletunealright (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses. 

I am going to leave all of them be until harvest. 
It's been a wet season, so they should be fine.

That's just my guerilla grow they may or may not have spotted. I have plants near my house that they don't know **** about. 

Victory loves Preperation.


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think it's worth paying a few officers 20-30 dollars an hour each to stake out 4 plants.  If they saw them they would have ripped them up, if not immediately, within the next few days.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jul 13, 2011)

If your in the PNW, you might actually wanna check on your ****. My stuff is big enough now where im getting mold problems with all this moisture, heading out now to do some LST to help them air out better.

 Cant believe im battling mold in july....:holysheep:


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 13, 2011)

damn 5-0 came to my legal grow spot when nobody around last year and purposely "forgot" to leave the gate open...bastards tried to get my crop eatin.luckily around here people can hand feed the deer and they were not hungry. stick it to the man anyway u can!


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 14, 2011)

Stretch a couple pieces of black sewing thread across your trail....tie it off to trees, bout 2 foot high....see if it's broke, then you have friends visiting.


----------



## mountain man (Jul 15, 2011)

Deer again.............    *sighs


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 15, 2011)

its a mountain thing .....hey thats ones mine. hunt on your mountain partner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 15, 2011)

I've had more than my fair share of crops confincated by LEO and when they find a small patch they just take it with them. Sometimes they leave a card saying"maybe next time we'll get you"


----------



## mountain man (Jul 16, 2011)

To tie black thread across a game trail will tell you nothing.  209 its not a once and awhile thing.  Its a way of life for many years.


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 16, 2011)

littletunealright said:
			
		

> I take a pellet gun with me, tell them i'm shooting rabbits and birds.



That'll just get you in trouble for "hunting out of season", which comes with it's own penalties including confiscating you pellet gun and giving you a fine and/or jail time.  Covering one illegal activity with another illegal activity isn't really smart.

Walking a dog is a much better cover.


----------

